# Ruger Gold Label over Dogs



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

The Pheasants are plentiful again northeastern SD this year. I was able to take
time off from work and chores to enjoy opening day, 20Oct07.

As always, I took my Ruger Gold Label Side by Side Model KSXSS 12ga Shotgun,
along with a box of Winchester Super X lead Shot Game Loads 12ga 2-3/4",
1oz, 6 shot, muzzle vel. 1290fps (Silver box).

My brother hooked me up with Hunters from MN. They had, I think they were
Golden Retrievers. Its been many years since I got to go hunting with dogs.

We hunted our CRP, walking every where. The 6.25 lbs. weight of the
RGL was a dream to carry all day. This year I was unable to take Mom huntin
because of all the walking.

This opening day the Pheasants were really acting different. We literally had to
walk on or kick up the Pheasants to shoot at them. The dogs were ineffective in
the CRP because there was so much scent trails.

I could see Pheasants running on up ahead on the trails where the Sprayer went
thought earlier in the fall. They usually flushed at the end or ran to the sides.

I am always impressed by The Ruger Gold Label's report. I never have any 
noticeable ringing in the ears. The back boring in the 28" barrels helps.
In all the excitement, recoil was not noticeable.

I only got two Pheasants again this year. I didn't even get to collect them,
the dogs could not find them. You might say that is pretty poor, but I enjoyed
the company, the dogs, and the outdoors. I'll be back later this year.

Thanks for reading my Story.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Other than the part about hunting with a fine shotgun, your story makes me sad. The birds were holding so tight, yet were you unable to collect them after they were shot. Perhaps you need to get a cylinder bore choke tube, so you can shoot before the birds have traveled so far. Perhaps more time invested in dedicated practice with that fine side by side would help. True, it can be tough for a dog to sort out trails in heavy cover, but a dead bird in the grass should be a slam dunk for most experienced dogs. I am unsure of the answer, but the fact that you enjoyed your time afield is all to the good. I am sorry if I have stepped on your story, but lost birds always bother me, whether they are mine, or someone elses. If it were possible, I would love to come down and get you hunting behind some well trained dogs. I believe you were shortchanged there. 
Guten nacht,
Burl


----------

